# Emergency Department



## diadan2920 (Mar 21, 2008)

Can you code 90760, 90761, 90765,a or 90766 with an E/M code in the emergency department?


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Mar 25, 2008)

yes, I do it all of the time -25 w/E&M...make sure the start and stop times are documented....if no start and stop times then only charge for the liquids



diadan2920 said:


> Can you code 90760, 90761, 90765,a or 90766 with an E/M code in the emergency department?


----------

